# Whats brewin’?



## Muttly2001 (Jul 8, 2004)

I was wondering what every has in the works right now? I expecially want to know what George has since he lives not to far away from me. I may have to stop over for a glass of wine


----------



## Hippie (Jul 8, 2004)

Scuppernong, Raisin-Muscadine, Blackberry-oak, Blackberry-no oak, peach, Gewurtztraminer


----------



## geocorn (Jul 8, 2004)

I have Gewurtztraminer, Shiraz, Bourgeron Rouge, Bergamais, White Ice Wine Style (had a red ice wine, but if you read the newsletter, you know what happened to it.), Valpolicellaand 2 Cabs.


Next up is a Blackberry Merlot for my mom, as well as a Chardonnay, Merlot and Pinot Noir.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 9, 2004)

I have Valpolicella, Concord, Pineapple-white sugar, Pineapple-raw cane sugar, a Passion Fruit, and soon a Grand Cru Gewurztraminer. (George, hang on to one-The Cellar Classic, "Sauv Blanc," preparing for the order!)


----------



## geocorn (Jul 9, 2004)

Joe,


You got it. I actually have 2 in stock.


One of my customer just told me that their Sauv Blanc is looking very good.


----------



## masta (Jul 9, 2004)

I have a Sicilian Primitivo/Syrah, <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1lace><st1:City>Okanagan Cabernet-Merlot</st1:City>,<st1:State>*Oregon*</st1:State></st1lace>* Yamhill *<st1lace><st1lace>*County*</st1lace> <st1laceName>*Pinot*</st1laceName></st1lace>* Noir, Pinotage Cabernet, White Merlot and a Green Apple Riesling.*<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## Muttly2001 (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow sounds like fun! Being extremely new at this I only have gallon batches of Mead, Raspberry wine, and some extremely TART hard lemonade. Once I get the cash I am going to get my hands on some 6 gallon carboys and get serious!


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 9, 2004)

An Italian Barbara, French Cab , Italian Pinot Grigo bottled. A Pinot Noir and Johann Reisling in carboys aging. Everything else just gets consumed before it gets too old.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 9, 2004)

bdavidh,


It doesn't last long in the cellar does it! Instant friends and lost long relatives suddenly appear and "want to taste" etc. It's hard to hide a good thing, but it's a GOOD excuse to make more


----------



## geocorn (Jul 9, 2004)

That is my number one reason for bulk aging. It seems that once the wine gets in the bottle, it is "fair game" and they do not get a chance to bottle age.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 10, 2004)

GOOD IDEA George! I should switch all my carboys to the "better bottle," install a higher spigot, (just for my continuous sampling) and tell everyone IT'S NOT READY!


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 10, 2004)

Just completed first racking of my Pineapple-white sugar after three (3) days of fermenting on target. It sure looks "happy" and was off and running. If this comes out good+, I will try using a (Hawaiian spice").....sorry George, I used that word again. There is a flavoring that the orientals used on their preserved fruits (as snacks) preserving seeded cherries, plums, and lemons, etc. It is named "Lihi Hing Mui) it flavors as a "sweet&amp; mild sour") taste that keeps the taste buds wondering.....quite goood on other things as well..."kinda like eating "oriental Pineaplle spare ribs-flavoring".....will keep posted...


----------



## redfoxwine (Jul 12, 2004)

Aging 5 gal of BK Chamblaise.


Thinking hard about what to start, another kit or Mead and a canned Welches garpe wine.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 12, 2004)

Gettin ready to try out a "Banana Wine." Anyone got a recipe that they have tried out and turned out good? I came across a few recipes but...


----------



## carverwood (Jul 13, 2004)

Right now I have Blackberry, Plum, Dandelion,and Rhubarb working


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 18, 2004)

redfoxwine,


Howis that "Welch's" frozen grape canned? I often though about trying a 1-gallon experiement and adding to it. Have you made that before..how'd it come out? Share a gooood recipe?


----------



## geocorn (Jul 18, 2004)

Did you see that WineMaker Magazine had an article about Dandelion Wine?


----------



## redfoxwine (Jul 19, 2004)

MJ;


This recipe came off of Jack kellors web site, so time will tell.


----------



## sw wine (Aug 4, 2004)

Cabernet Sauv, Chianti, Pinot Noir, Chardonnay and I just started a batch of Pinot Chardonnay (I've never tried but I am due to Georges July specials)


----------



## pmi5927 (Aug 4, 2004)

blackberry, concord, niagra from grapes I grew last year..my fingers are crossed; cantaloupe; a "second" wine from the niagra grapes; tea wine made from instant..gave it a shot



; and I'm about to start bing cherry wine from cherries I got a screamin' deal on which I pitted and froze. Anybody make herbal wines? I made one from Lemon Balm, not bad and, believe it or not it was excellent this summer over crushed ice ... a dessert wine. patti marie


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 7, 2004)

A farmer offered to give me a bunch of "Lavender" to try and make a wine from. Has anyone made a herbal wine? I never did and was wondering how is comes out?


----------



## bcritter (Aug 7, 2004)

I have Peach, Jalapeno, Pinot Grigio,South African Pinotage Cabernet,Cabernet/Merlot,Watermelon


Bill c.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 7, 2004)

Bill, tell us more about the watermelon please! Do you like it? Beg. SG? Yeast used? How much fruit or juice to start? ETC. Thanks!


----------



## Texas Rose' (Aug 8, 2004)

I have a plum mead going and a Chenin Blanc from concentrate.-- I am also interested in the watermelon wine. I've got a couple of watermelons growing nicely in my garden and thought they might be fun to turn into wine! More info, please!!


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 8, 2004)

T. Rose,


Check out the fruit wines section, there's a thread devoted to watermelon wine.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 21, 2004)

PM,


You mentioned that you did a "lemon balm" herbal wine and it came out ok! I friend offered me some fresh "Lavender" and I was wondering what if...never made a herbal wine yet. Care to relate on the wine base, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 21, 2004)

CW,


I dehydrated some watermelon and I could not believe how sweet the fruit is! It came out tasting like "cotton-candy" with so much sweetness to it, I will admit that it found a hidden tooth cavity!*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## Hippie (Aug 21, 2004)

Hhmmm......dehydrated watermelon. How do you do that? In a standard dehydrator thingy? Sounds like candy to me. I would think you can grow them year round there. Do you have enough property there to grow fruit?


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 21, 2004)

CW, ya, I do that with extra bananas, papaya, mango, etc. I did not grow the watermelon, other farmers share extras and give-a-ways.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 21, 2004)

Maui,


I've made a few herb/flower recipe, and I have usually followed terry garey's recipe, but some of them turned out too intense for me.


For fresh lavender, I would definitely use about 4 cups of loosely packed flowers per gallon. If you have tons of it, try another one with 5, and another one with 6 cups. I made a chrysanthemum wine with 6 cups of flower petals and I thought I would keel over -- that's how strong the taste and smell were. I imagine something similar with lavender.


I ahve started a lavender wine with dried lavender. It's fermenting right now, and it smells great. I substituted about a pound of white, granulated sugar for some light brown sugar, and the smell is just fantastic. I think it gives the wine a little something. We'll see how it turns out in the end. 





Hope this helps!





Martina


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 22, 2004)

The lavender oil is great. It has such a peacful "calming" attitude about it which is "quite pleasing." I find it very interesting but I admit I am abit apprehensive in doing a "herbal" experiement until I threw this thought out there. After hearing from you, maybe I'll give ita try soon. Much thanks for the info!






Martina, did you use a "white grape" base and a good water, etc.? I am assuming that we just use the flowers and buds, excluding stems, etc.?


----------



## Maui Joe (Sep 1, 2004)

MP, thanks for the info. The Lavender sounds more interesting to me now. Please let us know how it turned out.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 21, 2004)

Maui Joe said:


> The lavender oil is great. It has such a peacful "calming" attitude about it which is "quite pleasing." I find it very interesting but I admit I am abit apprehensive in doing a "herbal" experiement until I threw this thought out there. After hearing from you, maybe I'll give ita try soon. Much thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry I'm just answering now, MauiJoe. I've been a little sidetracked lately, so I'm sorry for the late reply.


For my lavender wine, I used no concentrate base -- the base will be lavender. CountryWine discourages the use, and so I thought I would try it out that way. It still smells wonderful -- even after 2 months. I am very excited about it. It hasn't shown signs of clearing, and so I think that maybe I might add some fining agents to it. I am not very familiar with them, so this might be an experiment. (just like all my wines!!!)


For my chrysanthemum wine, however, I *did* use a purple-grape base. It turned out to be rose, and, if I may say so myself, it won a 1st place in the county fair here, so it's pretty good at least.






I also have made a marigold wine, using a purple-grape concentrate. Sorry, CW....  I think it tastes pretty good, but I only have 2 bottles left and I'm going to try and save them for at least another 6 months.



yeah, right.


This year, I've been toying with the idea to leave the grape concentrate out of the recipe because of CW's suggestions. I don't know if the wines will have enough body, but we will find out at the end, I guess.





Again, I'm so sorry for the delayed response!



martina


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, I simply used tap water and I just used the petals of the chrysanthemums and marigolds. 





I bought the lavender from www.oldtimeherbs.com and I can only recommend buying herbs there. They are very quick to ship and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Maui Joe (Sep 28, 2004)

MP, much thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chief (Sep 29, 2004)

geocorn said:


> That is my number one reason for bulk aging. It seems that once the wine gets in the bottle, it is "fair game" and they do not get a chance to bottle age.




I'm with you George. I won't bottle any thing unless it's at least three month old. I built a new wine cellar. If mention it to any one they want to "see"


I think the best version is when my daughter and grandaughter help me bottle some wine. My daughter was filling a case with wine and my grand-daughter said: He wanted to age that wine before giving it away." My daughter replied: It'll age at my place just as good as it does here."


Chief


----------



## sundee (Oct 1, 2004)

hi this looks like a pretty active forum soo i need some help from all u wine makers PLEASE......................... i would like to buy 5 gallon glass carboys new (hopefully) but as cheap as possible, they dont have to be new but clear in color..........................


i have searched high and low and cant seem to find any if anyone has any for sale please email me or give me a call at (918)635-5233 or email me at [email protected] or if you guys have a website that i caan buy them............. thankyou so much sundee


----------



## greenbean (Oct 2, 2004)

Sundee,

This is a wine making supply website. This forum is just part of it.

Geocorn is the owner he can tell you all you want to know.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 4, 2004)

Sundee,


5-gallon glass carboys are all over the net. I think my prices are at the low end, but the real cost is in the shipping. The good news is that it costs about the same to ship 2 as it does 1, so if you order in multiples of 2, the shipping cost on the second carboy is vertually nil. If you would like a quote, please give me call at 866-417-1114.


By the way, thanks for the kudos, Greenbean.


----------



## greenbean (Oct 6, 2004)

Anytime


----------



## COL Bill (Nov 4, 2004)

At the moment we have - Chardonnay, Pinot Gris, Vieux Chateau Roi, Liebfraumilch and Bourgeron Blanc in the pipeline. We have two kits of Merlot bottled and in the wine cellar.


I am somewhat new atwinemaking, only seven kits to date. I have a beer background. Having a ball. 


George is a great help. Thanks


----------

